# Hoyt Adjustable cam and 1/2 question



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I have had a number of Hoyts with Cam 1/2s and some have good access to the screws and some don't. On the later, I generally can pull the string against the limb with one hand and do the hex wrench with the other.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

yeah i can do that but like I said either bad day or I am not remembering something right but I do not think I have ever had one completely hidden like that.

I can set it to where it will be like I remember but it will not make weight and the BH is will be off. No biggie but I want the weight if I can keep it.

it has been a while since I fooled with these adjustable cams but I really cannot remember the mod screw being hidden like that.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*it must be the big cams but all of mine are hidden*

I have always had to do the allen wrench trick to change my DL. I just assumed it was supposed to be like that and said bad things about the engineers that made them that way. I hope you are tuning for the syncro at full draw and have made sure that both cams are in the same slot ( been there, it does not work well at all.

good luck
bear


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I have double checked.

Like I said it might just be me but I thought I remembered the mod screw being accessible.

Yeah I have done the double checking bearhunt.

Like I said i know this was a weird question coming from me. I guess I was having a Senior' moment.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

AKRuss said:


> I have had a number of Hoyts with Cam 1/2s and some have good access to the screws and some don't. On the later, I generally can pull the string against the limb with one hand and do the hex wrench with the other.


About half of the adjustable Cam & 1/2's I've had do this. You can slap it in the press, or as AK suggests simply push down on the string to rotate the cam into position. Never had that problem with Spiral's though


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep, I have had Hoyts that I had to push or pull on the string to rotate the cam just enough to expose the screw. How old are you HT? Maybe you have what I have, Somezheimer's Disease (a variation of Alzheimer's or Brain Dead). Hang in there, we all get it somezheimer...? Sometime or another.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

My 04 Protec and my 737 are both that way , I have to pull on the string to get to the one set screw.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Yep, I have had Hoyts that I had to push or pull on the string to rotate the cam just enough to expose the screw. How old are you HT? Maybe you have what I have, Somezheimer's Disease (a variation of Alzheimer's or Brain Dead). Hang in there, we all get it somezheimer...? Sometime or another.


Sonny I am only 32 and doomed buddy, I am forgetting more stuff than I am learning....lol (just kidding) It just had been a long time since I messed with an adjustable cam on a Hoyt.

But seriously the more I think about it the more I remember that they are this way.

I appreciate everyone smacking me in da head and reminding me about this.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Sonny I am only 32 and doomed buddy, I am forgetting more stuff than I am learning....lol (just kidding) It just had been a long time since I messed with an adjustable cam on a Hoyt.
> 
> But seriously the more I think about it the more I remember that they are this way.
> 
> I appreciate everyone smacking me in da head and reminding me about this.


Oh and to beat all I thought I would drum up an old picture of the Protec to see the cam orientation in the advertisements.

Look at these cam and how far the lobe is from the string and you can see immediately how I compounded my confusion.









I tried getting mine like this...LOL.. I was like 1/2" under A2A and the weight was unbelieveably high.

Maybe I should stick to my method huh? Should I go and re watch my DVD? :chortle:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The cams in the photo look like they may be over rotated but then again maybe not. It really depends on which limbs and cams you're dealing with The module screw locations have nothing to do with cam timing and synchronization. Frankly, the reference marks don't mean a whole lot either. I like to tune by JAVI's method and do cam creep tuning to get things right on the money. I looked at my last ProTec last night. It has Cam 1/2 with XT4000 limbs and the module screws are all readily accessable. As I recall, I had the same setup but with XT3000 limbs and had to rotate the cams a little by hand to get at one of the screws. Again, the module screw accessibility has absolutely nothing to do with cam timing or sync.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> The cams in the photo look like they may be over rotated but then again maybe not. It really depends on which limbs and cams you're dealing with The module screw locations have nothing to do with cam timing and synchronization. Frankly, the reference marks don't mean a whole lot either. I like to tune by JAVI's method and do cam creep tuning to get things right on the money. I looked at my last ProTec last night. It has Cam 1/2 with XT4000 limbs and the module screws are all readily accessable. As I recall, I had the same setup but with XT3000 limbs and had to rotate the cams a little by hand to get at one of the screws. Again, the module screw accessibility has absolutely nothing to do with cam timing or sync.


Oh I know that the module screws have 0 to do with anything.

JAVI is the one that enlightened me to a few things about Cam and 1/2's and it all fell into place. Just like a dual cams but not.

After doing a DVD on it for those that could not understand JAVIS method, I showed my simplified method on how to time and sync the cams.

Hence the reason I started the thread stating that the question would sound weird coming from me of all people.

But anyway like I said thanks for the ones smacking me in the head to jostle loose the older memories of these adjustable cams. This is probably the first one I have legitimately bench tuned in a few years now. Hoyt has released so many Fixed DL Cams that it was the majority of what I have worked on in quite some time.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> It just had been a long time since I messed with an adjustable cam on a Hoyt.


HT, that's to keep you on your toes, and make you humble 

I find that I roll along for periods of confusion free adjustments, or at least small errors, then "SLAP", I ain't so smart again.

Last week, I was changing another set of limbs/cams on a buddy's Katera, and somehow one of the limb pads was not aligned properly, and I cracked it. So I pulled a pad from MY Katera and swapped that out also. Now I have to go and order another set, in shame.

Always remember, *Experience* is what you get, when you don't get what you want.


----------

